# Josef Hassid



## rattzzable

THE violinist for me, i just had to start a thread about him, does anyone, anyone have his cd or the things he played in his collection, i would very much like to have that...


----------



## Taneyev

Look for a Pearl with Hassid and Ida Haendel 1940's recordings. Hassid's 8 pieces. He recorded 10, but the other 2 aren't there but on LP. There's a rumor that he played live Elgar's concerto, and there's a recording. But never show. Maybe is just a legend.


----------

